# Snails and breeding



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I have four haustrums and 1 cana (i think..its very large)

I was curious if snails can cross breed? I didnt think so since the eggs are usually different.

there is one Haustrum that keeps makin whoopie with my cana...

What do you guys think?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

bah... my cana died today.. Super bummed  had that girl for a few years now..










peek a boo... :3









blah.. miss her already... i know, i know.. i am a nerd. lol


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Awe, I'm sorry to hear you lost your friend


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

thanks tabatha...  they gotta go somtime... i was suprised to have him/her this long.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Do you have any idea how old she was? Was this one of the two which threw your tank into a cycle?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

nope that was a 30 gallon i had placed the new snails into. I've had this one for about 1 year and a bit. Maybe 2?

That one was pretty big when i first got it, you can see about an inch or so of growth.

I kept the water on the cool side to slow down growth... If it gets too warm you loose them faster. i thought maybe cana had a fall.. i didnt even know she was dead till the MTS started to get at her.


----------

